

Facebook app platform developer tools down already for more than 24h - brutopia
http://www.facebook.com/developers/createapp.php

======
brutopia
The bug tracker registration also doesn't work... More desperate people can be
found from here
[http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=20531316728&topic=...](http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=20531316728&topic=33180&post=144320)

